# New tank stands all planted tanks - Pic heavy



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Stone made us new stands for some of the tanks in the living room this week. They turned out so well, after the work of making it and then moving them all it was well worth it!

All tanks are heavily planted and most hold at least one betta. We currently have 12 male bettas and 6 females. I won't be getting any more females and will convert my 29 gallon into a nano fish (gertrude rainbows) after I no longer have any females. Will be quite some time down the road and in the mean time I stole the Gold Barbs out of Stone's large tank to give the tank a bit more activity to not feel so empty.

I absolutely am in love with aquarium live plants and cannot recommend planting tanks for your fish any more persuasively. The tanks with Miracle Grow soil vs Floramax/Eco-complete, Miracle Grow beats them hands down. We are currently using Jobe's plant spikes broke into small pieces to supplement the root feeders as that is all that Wal_mart had that was acceptable for our plants. Hopefully we find some Oscomote Plus from somewhere before it is completely gone. Also dose once a week or so with Excel, Iron and one other flourish type feeder. We do not dose the shrimp tank with anything and will cease if we add shrimp to any other tank. We've not really had any algae problems at all, beginning of the summer we had a small outbreak of Black Beard algae but it went away fairly quickly. 

I've slowly been working to get rid of the small duckweed in all tanks but that stuff is very hard to get rid of. 

Plant listing that is not complete but most of the plants we have spread around the house. We expand them frequently as I sell plants, we turn around and get more. This last sell off of plants is getting replacement bulbs for the lights and the one before got us Red Cherry shrimp for Stone's birthday 7.9 gallon tank. We use all proceeds from the plant clipping sales to supplement the expenses to keep the tanks going and healthy, it is by no means a money maker.

Hygrofolia Pinnafolia
Red Temple
Green Temple
Green Hygro
Cabomba (Green, Purple and and Orange/Pink)
Dwarf Sag
Jumbo Sag
Rotala (2 varietes)
Ludwiga
3 species of crypts
Creeping Jenny
Water Wisteria
Hygrophilia Compact Stricta
Jungle Val
Brown Hygro
Red Ludwiga
Red Melon Sword
Green Melon Sword
Amazon Sword
Ocelot Sword
Rose Sword
Bacopa Carolinia
Assorted Java Ferns
Althernanthera reineckii
Anubias nana
Apongaton bulbs
Downoi, Pogostemon helferi 
-Several species that were almost dead when we got them and will hopefully revive and spread - Blyxxa, Dwarf hair grass and glosso.
I have aproximately 10 to 20 species that I have not identified yet.

Floaters-
Antler fern
Salvinia
Dwarf Water Lettuce
Duckweed
Greater Duckweed
Frogbit
guppy grass

Moss-
Taiwan Moss
Java Moss
Peacock Moss
Riccia
Phoenix Moss, Fissedins Fontanus

More than half of these species were obtained from very tiny clippings from friends or trades and random acts of kindness and are still growing and expanding. It is well worth the effort to get a small clipping of a plant to grow because once it starts growing and expanding, you will have it forever, even if it takes months longer than spending a ton of money to get larger portions. The rest we have ordered from various plant retailers and other aquarium hobby people, probably best to not even contemplate the amount of money we have spent so far on all the tanks, plants and fish. Even with the long list of plants we have going, I still have a wish list of over 25 species that i hope to get one day. 

I do want to note that we do NOT use CO2 in any tank, although we are thinking about adding it to one or two just to be able to grow and sell a few harder to grow species of plants that are so pretty.

Wish list includes - 
Any red/orange/brown or pink plants I don't have
Rotala Wallichi
Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' 
Rotala 'H' ra'
Limnophila aromatica - orange/pink/green leaves
E Vesuvius - curly leaves
Tornado Ludwiga
Crypt Spiralis
Rotala Macrandra
Ludwigia Inclinata var. Verticillata (''Cuba'')
Hygrophila Polysperma 'Rosanervig' (sunset hygro)
Lobelia Cardinalis
Various Anubias and Buce's
Stardust (white) Anubias


If you are in NC (near TN border) or TN and have Sunset Hygro, I would love some clippings.

Fish and Inverts - 
12 males bettas 
6 female bettas
9 pygmy cories (cories are among my favorites and the pygmy are so CUTE!)
Albino cories
Peppered cories
Bronze cories
Gold Barbs
Red Cherry Shrimp
Purple Mystery Snails
Brown Ramshorn (Blue and Pink are on the way, YAY!!)
Orange Poso Rabbit Snail
Mini Yellow rabbit snails
Assassin Snails
Platies
Mollies
Ottos
Amano shrimp
Ghost Shrimp (who happily breed for me)
Albino Bristle nose plecos
Sydonis Lace Catfish (2 species)
1 Angel Fish that is peaceful and came with the tank off of Craigslist
2 African Dwarf Frogs
4 harlequin rasboros
Tiger barbs
Pair of Bosemani Rainbow and Turquise rainbows

We might, just might have to many tanks but they make us happy so..... 





Now that I have chattered all about the tanks - here are the pictures, Hope you enjoy as much as I do. The work for water changes and care is totally worth it for the enjoyment they bring me. 


*
*



*
*


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Spiffy! I can see where it's a lot easier to do water changes, etc. I really like the angel's tank.


----------



## wondering1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice! Your love of plants shows  thank you for sharing!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Great setups. I hope my tanks end up looking just as nice. My tank stands although I bought mine looking similar.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful tanks, very inspiring.


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Impressive plant list. Perhaps I could trade with you for some plants in the future. Also, with some of those plants on your list you should definitely consider CO2.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=251794 new plants added a few weeks ago. 

Red Tiger Lotus
Brazillian Pennywort
Limnophilia sessifolia
Mayaca flutanis
Crypt Florida Sunset
Crypt Wendtii "Red"
Foxtail "red" Myriophyllum heterophyllum
Didiplis Diandra
Echinodorus augustilfolia vesuvius
Hygrophilia Corymbosa Augustifolia
Nesaea Sp Red
Dwarf Lily bulbs Nymphaea stellata
Pigmy Chain Sword, Echinodorus tenellus
Heteranthera Zosterifolia, stargrass
Rotala Wallichii
Vallisneria Asiatica
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Rotala Sp Nanjenshan

New pictures of the tanks -


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow, these are all amazing. As a beginner its nice to have someone like you share all these pictures. What are those huge snails you have there?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

MichelleA said:


> Wow, these are all amazing. As a beginner its nice to have someone like you share all these pictures. What are those huge snails you have there?


Thanks  I was a beginner just a few months ago as well. It has quickly become an addiction. 

They are purple mystery snails, which I just had my first set of babies hatch a week ago.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

These are *beautiful*! 

I'm a total beginnger, with one planted 20g and a 10g "holding" tank...that's now overrun and desperately needs to have plants taken out and put into the other 20g's that are slowly converting to NPT's...This gives me something to strive for, lol!  

So the Jobe plant spikes are safe for aquariums? I'm always worried about putting stuff in there unless I know for certain from someone more experienced.  

I LOVE the bowfront, really, really lovely!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

The Jobe's plant spikes work pretty good. I break them into about 5 pieces and put a small piece deep into the substrate under the plant I am wanting to feed. I spread 3 around the 29 gallon, 4 around the 46 gallon and 1 1/2 or 2 in the 10 gallons and 1 or half of one in the 5 gallon. I usually don't dose the tanks with these in less then 5 gallons for fear of hurting the fish. When my crypts stop sticking up in the air, i know it's time to feed them again, usually about every 2 months or so, sometimes 3.

Stone says they make Jobe's aquarium sticks but we've never seem them around here so use the Household plant kind for now.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Will plants other than crypts benefit from the spikes? I've got some stem plants that have roots going down into the substrate, and wondered if the spikes might help them out. Or do they primarily get their nutrients from the water column and the roots are largely just for stability? 

Unfortunately, I'm awful with names, but the ones I know of that I'm using include:
camboda (purple and green)
wisteria
Joshua plant
bacopa
moneywort
Brazilian pennywort
ludwigia (narrow leaf red)
vesuvias grass
several types of anachris
water sprite
rotala
And I *think* it's a giant amazon sword...
and some other type of amazon sword. 
(these last two are from petco and were non-labeled bunches)
And finally some floaters, duckweed, salvinia, and some fairy moss which I know the spikes won't do anything for, but I like floaters.  

I purchase them in bunches from all around, and sometimes I get the names...but not always.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

A friend sent me a large box full of plants from his tanks. All species I didn't have yet, so we have added - (hope they stay alive because they are all so beautiful.

Ludwiga Cuba
narrow leaf java fern
Limnophila aromatic 'hippuroides' 
Sunset hygro
Brown hygro
Huge stalks of hygro augustofolia
huge healthy stalks of blyxa

New pictures of a few of my tanks, taken today. AND - this is what they look like AFTER I trimmed. lol.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

I love your jar! I was thinking about doing that but didn't really now how to light it properly.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I simply have it underneath a house light with a CFL in it. Anything you want to use will work if you get a CFL from Wal-Mart (or a hardware store) around 6500K.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks. :] I might have to make that the next project.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow! Amazing tanks! I love planted tanks that are stuffed full of plants. Gorgeous.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Time for a few new pictures of some of the tanks. The 29 gallon is gone, we tore it down and replaced it with a 40 gallon breeder. Re-scaped one of the 10 gallons and added another 6.6 gallon and 8 gallon Evolve.


----------

